# Sontag ? JavaScript fehler ?



## delphiking1980 (5. Aug 2012)

Hallo,

mal eine kurze frage aber ist der Sontag in JavaScript nicht falsch geschrieben ? Wird dieser Tag nicht mit 2 "n" geschrieben ???


----------



## xehpuk (5. Aug 2012)

Sontag? Adam J. Sontag? Familiennamen müssen für gewöhnlich nicht im Wörterbuch stehen.


----------



## delphiking1980 (6. Aug 2012)

Der Witz war gut , nein ich meine den Wochentag.


----------



## XHelp (6. Aug 2012)

Was meinst du überhaupt mit "in JavaScript falsch geschrieben"? :bahnhof:


----------



## delphiking1980 (6. Aug 2012)

```
function testDate(){
var date = new Date();
date.setTime(1344165256);
alert(date.format("dddd"));
}
```

Es sollte ein Sontag rauskommen und nicht ein Sonntag ? Wikipedia


----------



## xehpuk (6. Aug 2012)

Da sollte ein JavaScript-Fehler herauskommen, weil es kein 
	
	
	
	





```
date.format
```
 gibt.


----------



## Plopo (6. Aug 2012)

Benutzt du ein spezielles Framwork?
Konnte deine Funktion nicht mit Mootools noch mit JQuery nachvollziehen.


----------



## Evil-Devil (6. Aug 2012)

Interessant. Da kommt mit Javascript ein Freitag heraus. Mit MySQL bekam ich jenen Sonntag heraus.


```
new Date(1344165256).getDay(); // 5 Friday
```

[sql]select date_format(from_unixtime(1344165256), '%W')[/sql]

Also wie schon Plopo fragte, welches Framework ist das?


----------



## SlaterB (6. Aug 2012)

xehpuk hat gesagt.:


> Da sollte ein JavaScript-Fehler herauskommen, weil es kein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JavaScript Date Format
?


----------



## Plopo (6. Aug 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> JavaScript Date Format
> ?



Das erklärt die Funktion 

Aber, so wie ich es sehe, kann man ja einfach den Namen abändern.
Das sollte kein Problem darstellen. Die Lizenz lässt das abändern ja auch zu


----------



## SlaterB (6. Aug 2012)

oh, gar nicht gesehen dass das ne neue Funktion ist, sah mir nach einem Artikel zur Beschreibung der Referenz aus 
wo da wohl bisher die deutschen Werte herkommen?


----------



## delphiking1980 (6. Aug 2012)

also ich nutze kein spezielles Framework. Okay ich habe JQuery mit geladen aber sonst spreche ich kein Spezielles Framework an.


----------



## Evil-Devil (6. Aug 2012)

Dann bleibt nur noch die Frage welches jQuery Plugin du für die Date Funktionalität nutzt. Denn "format" ist keine Javascript Funktion die von Haus aus für das Date Objekt verfügbar ist. Und jQuery Core hat ebenfalls keine solche Funktion.

Und im Falle des Plugins würde sich der Schreibfehler beim Autoren selbiges suchen lassen.


----------

